# How do we get customers artwork



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey folks, we have been moving along nicely with our business and our site but we have came to a bit of a stumbling block. In our site there is a tshirt designer section where the user can create and upload their own tshirt. Now all works well with it until we asked ourself a question. When a customer uploads a picture to be printed on their tshirt, how do we get the image so we can print it? We dont seem to have an area on the dashboard where the artwork will go to for us to download and print off. Are we just missing something or is this a major flaw in the design? Our site was built using magento and the tshirt designer was outsourced by the company we got to make the site for us.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

I would call who built the site. We get emails for art.


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Unfortunately we are not able to contact the company who built our site.


----------



## jackptoke (Jul 21, 2012)

If you login on your ftp it should be in one of the folders. You just need to figure out which one.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

jackptoke said:


> If you login on your ftp it should be in one of the folders. You just need to figure out which one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using T-Shirt Forums


Ok I want to show my inexperience here and ask what is ftp?

Is it the admin area?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Where is your site hosted?.....You should be able to go the control panel and find file manager or something like that....


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

royster13 said:


> Where is your site hosted?.....You should be able to go the control panel and find file manager or something like that....


hosted with evohosting. So all i need to do is log in to there and look for the art work??

any ideas where it may be located?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks like they use cPanel, so it will be via cPanel.....


----------



## jackptoke (Jul 21, 2012)

FTP stands for filler transfer protocol.

Normally, when you buy a website domain you will be given access to the server you host your website. If you know your username and password to your cpanel, I can probably tell you what to do. Your ftp server should be something like this. ftp.yourdomainname.com. My website is www.adventees.com.au so my ftp is ftp.adventees.com.au. Once you have that...

Go to google, search and download Filezilla. 

Install the software. After that launch the software, enter your ftp address, username and password and will show you all your folders and you browse it like a normal folder.

Once you find what you are looking for then, drag and drop it on your your desktop or where ever you want to save it.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

royster13 said:


> Looks like they use cPanel, so it will be via cPanel.....


Is cPanel not just where i have my emails?

I have loaded emails but there is no images going to it from the orders.


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

jackptoke said:


> FTP stands for filler transfer protocol.
> 
> Normally, when you buy a website domain you will be given access to the server you host your website. If you know your username and password to your cpanel, I can probably tell you what to do. Your ftp server should be something like this. ftp.yourdomainname.com. My website is www.adventees.com.au so my ftp is ftp.adventees.com.au. Once you have that...
> 
> ...


I have filezilla on my other computer. I will try this in the morning but rite now its bed time lol and i need my beauty sleep.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

in cPanel there will be a files section.....Look for "file manager"...


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

ok so i have found the file manager in the cpanel section but i still dont know where the art work will be.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

The first place is a folder called www or public html then the next folder will likely be the domain name. Then keep expanding folders until you find one called something like upload. Don't you get an email when someone places an order with the pic as an attachment or just the name of the file? I hope you didn't pay too much for this site because you got burnt. I would call in a tech savy kid or another web designer to teach you to use your site.


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Hegemone said:


> The first place is a folder called www or public html then the next folder will likely be the domain name. Then keep expanding folders until you find one called something like upload. Don't you get an email when someone places an order with the pic as an attachment or just the name of the file? I hope you didn't pay too much for this site because you got burnt. I would call in a tech savy kid or another web designer to teach you to use your site.


We dont get email with the pic in it no. I will take a look at it tomorrow and see what i can find.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

So you website sends you an email to say there is a new order?


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes we get email but no attachments or link to them either


----------



## HostMyPrint (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Alina,

Since your online designer was outsource, those files could be stored anywhere, they don't even have to be store on your web server. Can you show us the link to your tshirt designer, maybe that will give us more indications.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

A good one should email you. Both my quote forms email me form submissions with the art attached if provided. They are basic but they work well for me. I know my site inside and out because I built the with joomla. Soon enough my designer will be live as well.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

there might be a clue in the header of the email..... sometimes it will say where an attachment is saved....


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

AliDec said:


> Unfortunately we are not able to contact the company who built our site.



And why might that be?


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Preston said:


> And why might that be?


 because it took them over a year to build our site and we had to take them to court to get it. They don't respond to us and their office is byappointment only so we can't get in. 
Our designer is located @ www.tshirtbase.com check it to see


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Did you try that address /administrator there has to be some sort of order administration panel or some way to manage your designer.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

If you log in magnetos admin panelhttp://www.tshirtbase.com/admin you should be able to find the name of the designer plugin. Once you know that search for the plugin and find the support page. All of this is open source stuff so should be documents all over the place


----------



## jj72ny (Feb 2, 2013)

Here is what I would do go to your sight do a mock sale all the way till you get to the submit your order on that page look at the source code (under page in ie) look for the words post or mailto: and your email address or for that mater anyone's email address this would tell you who is getting the mail if anyone if this is all correct the problem is in your settings


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

AliDec said:


> because it took them over a year to build our site and we had to take them to court to get it. They don't respond to us and their office is byappointment only so we can't get in.
> Our designer is located @ www.tshirtbase.com check it to see


designnbuy? rightway?

Just curious..


----------



## HostMyPrint (Dec 5, 2012)

AliDec said:


> because it took them over a year to build our site and we had to take them to court to get it. They don't respond to us and their office is byappointment only so we can't get in.
> Our designer is located @ www.tshirtbase.com check it to see


Hi Alina,

When I upload an image, I see that my file was posted to: http://www.tshirtbase.com/designtool/script/uploader_script.php
If you give this script to someone with PHP experience, I am sure it won't be that difficult to find where the uploaded files are being store at. If you can find that someone, let me know I can take a look at that for you.

Hope that helps.


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Preston said:


> designnbuy? rightway?
> 
> Just curious..


No it was a local company


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

AliDec said:


> No it was a local company


The reason I asked is because your designer brings up those two companies when you right click over a button.


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

I am not sure who done the designer tool, the company outsourced it when they were building the site for us. I have just placed an order on it myself and still no sign of the artwork i uploaded and i was wrong before we don't receive email when order is placed as i thought we did.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Then you will have to go through your server file manager item by item until you find it or you rule out that it is there at all.....Someone familiar with file manager might find it in minutes whereas it could take you days.....


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok i think i have found them!!! Happy days  just to make sure, i have a picture of 2 men on a roof does that belong to some of you????


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you all for your help i did locate them after a lot of searching. Once again the support from this forum is second to none.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

AliDec said:


> I am not sure who done the designer tool, the company outsourced it when they were building the site for us. I have just placed an order on it myself and still no sign of the artwork i uploaded and i was wrong before we don't receive email when order is placed as i thought we did.


Ok, your online designer is from Designndbuy T-Shirt design Software, Online T Shirt Designer Program, Magento Tshirt Designing Tool | Design 'n' Buy so if push come to shove they should be able to tell you how to configure it to send you emails with the artwork or at least a link to the artwork. I would suspect that the company that built your site never configured the designer to do that and is why you are not getting notified by email when someone uses the designer.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

So how do you know when you have an order?.....


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

royster13 said:


> So how do you know when you have an order?.....


 we check the back end of website and they show up there


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

So I guess at least you know when and where to look.....Not perfect but at least clients are not getting forgot.....


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

royster13 said:


> So I guess at least you know when and where to look.....Not perfect but at least clients are not getting forgot.....


Well it is a start and for now it will do, thanks for your help


----------

